# VK - Stoneridge Shopping Center Grand Opening



## Vape King South (16/8/16)

So as most of you know the next retail Vape King store to be opening will be in Stoneridge.

We are planning a fun filled day, and there will be snacks, and prizes for the winner of the Ruler Of The Clouds competition. 

Doors will open at 9am on Saturday 03 September with many fresh Spring specials! We look forward to seeing you there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (16/8/16)

Congrats Dale @Vape King South !
This is great news and wishing you and the team all the very best with it
Great stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/16)

@Vape King South - Do you have a hollowed out sleeve for the Nautilus Mini?

Looks like this:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (19/8/16)

I'm actually really excited about this opening. I stay in Greenstone and can hardly ever make it to a vape shop before they close. 

@Vape King South do you perhaps know what the operating hours will be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape King South (19/8/16)

Hi spiv. 

Our minimum operating hours in the week will be from 9am to 6pm. 

We will also be open on weekends and Public holidays. 

We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

